
How to get started with React in 2020 - selbekk
https://dev.to/selbekk/how-to-get-started-with-react-in-2020-4po3
======
selbekk
Author here! If you've already gotten a good start with React within the last
couple of months - what did YOU use?

If you haven't tried out React yet (but do front end development), what is
keeping you?

